# Can rats eat frozen foods ?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I was trying to find recipes for solidified yogurt drop things because the pet store ones are too expensive, but the ones online are all just frozen yogurt and fruit ? Is it okay to feed rats frozen stuff ? Will they get a brain freeze ? Also are there any non-frozen yogurt treats I can make them?


----------



## Jo'nBen (Jan 2, 2015)

Our rats love green peas and chick peas.. I feed them a few of each right from the freezer and they waste no time in devouring them.. not too many of the peas as they can cause loose stool.


----------



## Jo'nBen (Jan 2, 2015)

Ours love plain yogurt as well.. always good to make your own treats as many of the bought ones have too much sugar or are too pricey. I'm sure once summer hits and the temperature goes up, frozen treats will be much enjoyed!


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay , so they wont be sensitive to eating cold things?


----------

